# być na głodzie



## verte

Hej, 
jak moge powiedzieć " jestem na głodzie" ?
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc
Asia


----------



## Tazzler

Po angielsku? 

Maybe "I'm craving (it)."


----------



## Rusak963

W jakim kontekście?


----------



## verte

Jesli masz cos w zwyczaju robic regularnie i&nbsp; z jakiegos powodu nie mogl tego robic np tanczenia. Wtedy po polsku sie mowi&nbsp; jestem na glodzie tanczenia- jako wyrazenie.<BR>A


----------



## Tazzler

W tym konteście to byłoby "I'm craving xxx."


----------



## dreamlike

Prior to your to your post, Tazzler, I was convinced that "I'm craving" contrary to "I have a craving for" is wrong but since you are a native speaker...


----------



## Tazzler

Hello dreamlike,

Both are indeed correct. A slang word would be "jones" (I'm jonesing for xxx).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nie znam takiego wyrażenia po polsku. Brzmi okropnie.


----------



## majlo

Mnie przede wszystkim kojarzy się z narkomanią. Dlatego też mógłbym powiedzieć, że brzmi okropnie.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie znam takiego wyrażenia po polsku. Brzmi okropnie.



Konotacje ma dość jednoznaczne i raczej niezbyt zachęcające, to prawda, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nieznajomości tego wyrażenia będąc natywnym użytkownikiem języka...


----------



## majlo

Będąc jakim użytkownikiem języka?  "Natywnym"? Co to znaczy?


----------



## dreamlike

Kajam się, kalka z angielskiego


----------



## JakubikF

Taka mała dygresja.<br>Nie taka znowu kalka. W biologii białek używa się pojęcia "struktura natywna białka" i oznacza to strukturę (konformację) funkcjonalną, niezaburzoną, aktywną. Aczkolwiek w tym kontekście brzmi dość dziwnie


----------



## majlo

A jaka jest etymologia tego słowa nawet w tak specjalistycznym kontekście, jaki podałeś? Bo coś mi się wydaje, że nasze słowo to to nie jest. 

P.S. W informatyce też się używa tego słowa, ale tam to, że to kalka, to oczywistość.


----------



## JakubikF

Nie wiem jakie słowniki uwzględniają to pojęcie. Pewnie jest to kalka. Jestem jednak pewien, że będą musiały to uwzględnić, bo wpisało się ono na stałe do tego specjalistycznego języka i widnieje w podręcznikach. Pytanie, czy dopuści się do stosowania w znaczeniu "natywny użytkownik języka". W tym kontekście, na moje ucho, brzmi to kiepsko. 

PS. Do moderatorów: czy można by wydzielić wątek na temat słowa "natywny"?


----------



## marco_2

Zauważyłem z przykrością, że wśród nauczycieli angielskiego rozpowszechniło się określenie "nejtiwi" (jako skrót od "nejtiwspikerzy") w odniesieniu do *rodzimych użytkowników języka*, a że używają oni tego słowa zwracając się do uczniów, więc nic dziwnego, że przenoszą je oni dalej, bo tak jest krócej i łatwiej się wymawia.


----------



## Rusak963

Według niektórych źródeł, można nazwać rodzimego użytkownika języka krajowcem: http://www.diki.pl/slownik-angielskiego/?q=native&x=0&y=0, http://www.sjp.pl/krajowiec.


----------



## kknd

zamiast „krajowca” jest już lepszy „krajan”, choć one nie dotyczą właściwie języka – sam używam najczęściej zwrotu zawierającego „rodzimy” albo spolonizowany rzeczownik „natyw”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Krajan jest już zajęty, oznacza osobę z tego samego regionu danego kraju, podczas gdy rodak oznacza osobę z tego samego kraju, państwa, lub grupy etnicznej. Krajowiec oznacza mniej więcej to samo co tubylec, czyli określa mieszkańca danego kraju z perspektywy cudzoziemca. Uzyskał konotację lekko pogardliwą, gdyż używany był głównie w odniesieniu do mieszkańców krajów "zacofanych".


----------

